# Sanding & spackling questions???



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey guys

I've been filling some nail holes with spackling, There were a few larger holes and i would like to sand these areas, so after paining it doesn't show up flat. Once the spackling has dried, what grit sandpaper do you all use for a uniformed look?

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

180/220


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

slickshift said:


> 180/220


I appreciate the quick response. I thank you for all of your help with all the other questions that i have asked, and you have answered. My way of thinking is, if you don't know the answer ask someone that might, before you try it and make more of a mess.

Once again Thank you,
Sellncars


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

You can also use the Medium and fine drywall sanding screens. Also, if the spackling doesn't take well to the larger holes - in my experience it doesn't - I usually just mix up a little bit of durabond dry mix compound and spackle with that. That stuff is 3 times stronger than joint compound and about 49 times stronger than spackle. I've filled some pretty large holes with it and its bullet-proof.


----------



## handypilot (Jul 18, 2006)

What do you mean by "flat"? Finish or texture?

Finish:
Prime it first. There are primers that are specifically made for the absorbancy of spackle, joint compound, and sheetrock.

Texture:
No sanding can duplicate wall texture. Use your best artistic abilities to blend it in with the surrounding areas.

I also recommend J187's tip...use Hot Mud (setting compound) for large holes. It won't shrink like spackle, and sets up quick.


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

handypilot said:


> What do you mean by "flat"? Finish or texture?
> 
> Finish:
> Prime it first. There are primers that are specifically made for the absorbancy of spackle, joint compound, and sheetrock.
> ...


What i meant was, this house has had previous owners like most do, that decided time and time again to fill holes, they used too much spackle and took away the texture that was originally put on the wall.

I know my holes that i filled are tiny, now the one's that were filled before me? That i don't know, i can see some large spots that were filled, but i don't know why. There is nothing that can be sprayed on in small sections, maybe a puff can? I've see it sprayed on in large quantity when redoing sheetrock ( On TV of course ).

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

Sellncars said:


> What i meant was, this house has had previous owners like most do, that decided time and time again to fill holes, they used too much spackle and took away the texture that was originally put on the wall.
> 
> I know my holes that i filled are tiny, now the one's that were filled before me? That i don't know, i can see some large spots that were filled, but i don't know why. There is nothing that can be sprayed on in small sections, maybe a puff can? I've see it sprayed on in large quantity when redoing sheetrock ( On TV of course ).
> 
> ...


Anyone ever use a textured paint before?


----------



## handypilot (Jul 18, 2006)

What kind of texture is it exactly?


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

There are compressed cans of texture that you can buy. Like a spray can pretty much. Only thing is, it depends on the texture that you already have, if it will look right. You have to try to blend it in either way, so don't just texturize the spot with the hole, feather it out a bit from there. 

And if you're not painting the whole wall when done, make sure that you 'dab' your brush, don't stroke it. That will also leave an obvious smooth spot.


----------

